# Des noms de jeux sur IPAD



## keshia71 (29 Juin 2014)

Bonjour a tous,
Pouvez-vous me dire des noms de jeux sur IPAD que vous aimez.
Des jeux qui ne nécéssite pas de connexion internet car c'est pour jouer dans l'avion.
Merci de vos réponses
Bonne journée 
Keshia


----------



## nifex (29 Juin 2014)

Il y a FTL (Faster than Light) qui est sortie récemment sur iPad, c'est un jeu génial si tu aime ce type de jeu et tu pourras y jouer des dizaines d'heures sans problème 

Si non il y a Worms 3, Rayman et sans oublié Angry Bird 

Si tu aimes les jeux de reflection il y a Three, j'y joue sur iPhone, mais il doit être dispo sur iPad.


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Juin 2014)

real racing


----------



## keshia71 (3 Juillet 2014)

merci pour votre reponse


----------

